# '75 Gibson LPC $3600 north bay - research required



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Edit: not an actual 70's gibson, missing the made in USA stamp and the serial number is wrong.

Who wants to let the guy know...?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sure it's not Blair? 

Oh, I'm sure I wasn't the only one thinking this. ......


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Did the frets go over the binding at any point in the manufacturing of LPs, or were there always nibs? Don't know a lot about Gibson.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> Who wants to let the guy know...?


You seem to be really knowledgeable about what makes it a fake. Why not just contact the seller? Things could get ugly if the next person who buys it realizes it's not a Gibson after spending 3.6K. And we shouldn't really fault the buyer for not knowing - it could be a spouse for all we know that would want to buy it as a gift for their loved one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

isoneedacoffee said:


> You seem to be really knowledgeable about what makes it a fake. Why not just contact the seller? Things could get ugly if the next person who buys it realizes it's not a Gibson after spending 3.6K. And we shouldn't really the buyer for not knowing - it could be a spouse for all we know that would want to buy it as a gift for their loved one.


I asked a buddy who has a vintage lpc and he was quick to sleuth it out.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

If it's a fake, it would have fooled me from the pictures. Maybe he's a year off? I have a 74 Deluxe and it's 6 digits, and the "Made in USA" stamp is barely visible (very little indentation). It's been re-fretted so that explains the absence of nibs. Other usual tell-tale signs seem legit, post sizes, volute, knob alignment, binding, inlays... If it's a fake, looks like a well-executed one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Permanent Waves said:


> If it's a fake, it would have fooled me from the pictures. Maybe he's a year off? I have a 74 Deluxe and it's 6 digits, and the "Made in USA" stamp is barely visible (very little indentation). It's been re-fretted so that explains the absence of nibs. Other usual tell-tale signs seem legit, post sizes, volute, knob alignment, binding, inlays... If it's a fake, looks like a well-executed one.


I cant see the indentation at all in the serial pic.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I went digging, the oval serial number and no "Made in USA" "
_Oval decal is from '75-'77







_


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Budda said:


> I cant see the indentation at all in the serial pic.





https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/mwgAAOSwKZxgpGBn/$_59.JPG


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Did a quick edit (for clarity) on the back of the headstock. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I think it's legit, but that serial number style is not very common based on my googling.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thread title updated.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Legit, and yes, not a common variation probably early 1975 before the 99 series on decal started. some of the 74's have the oval too.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

It’s real. 
Some Gibsons from the 74/75-ish years had a serial number oval/decal like that and no “Made In The USA” stamp.


----------

